# Black spots in Terribilis



## Joe Leer (Jun 24, 2018)

Hello! I recently bought 2 Terribilis, and thank god, they are in quarentine, one of them have several dark pinhead spots on the back, and they showed up a Day ago. Its a bit thin, but is not legargic and hops around normally. Could it be parasites fungus or something else? All answers are greatly appreciated!


----------



## PhylloBro (Sep 21, 2018)

Same exact thing happened with my orange terribilis. Do they look like black scratches/spots? If so they will completely go away.


----------



## bssknox (Apr 24, 2017)

Pictures would be great.


----------



## Joe Leer (Jun 24, 2018)

How do I ass pictures? Yes, they look like a Giant version og human blackhead so to speak.


----------



## Joe Leer (Jun 24, 2018)

LOL, My phone corrected me, I meant to write "add". Sorry!


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Use imgbb for pictures


----------



## Joe Leer (Jun 24, 2018)

Here you go : https://ibb.co/4tGfHQD


----------



## Joe Leer (Jun 24, 2018)

They are quarentined in a plastic bin, with slight ventilation, could the spots be due to it beibg insufficient?


----------



## Joe Leer (Jun 24, 2018)

@Phyllobro - I hope you're right! Do you know what causes the Dots?


----------



## PhylloBro (Sep 21, 2018)

The marks on the nose are identical to what mine had but the dots aren’t familiar. Neither I or the breeder could figure out what they were or where they came from but it had no effect on the frogs health And they disappeared so they were likely just scratches. If the frogs are feeding and gaining size I would wait and see if they fade.


----------



## PhylloBro (Sep 21, 2018)

Black spots on my juvi terribilis. He’s all grown now with zero trace they were there


----------



## Joe Leer (Jun 24, 2018)

Its a comfort to hear it might not be an issue! BTW - I normally only feed dusted FF, the mealworms are very rarely used. I have'nt seen it eat, but it moves around normally. Its slighty fatter IRL than the picture shows. Still very curious as to what it is!


----------



## Joe Leer (Jun 24, 2018)

I think you are right about the marks on the nose, it seems to be the same, judging from your picture, but the small pinhead aized Dots are still a mystery, unless they are the same!


----------



## PhylloBro (Sep 21, 2018)

Better image

https://ibb.co/8bB1CPM


----------



## PhylloBro (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow it’s still bad lol but yea. Do the marks and dots all seem same color/texture? Can’t tell from the picture


----------



## Joe Leer (Jun 24, 2018)

A better picture:https://ibb.co/rHm1jww


----------



## Joe Leer (Jun 24, 2018)

Maybe the smaller dots are a bit pointy, and the larger areas are more flat, but not much, it's hard to tell!


----------



## PhylloBro (Sep 21, 2018)

Joe Leer said:


> Maybe the smaller dots are a bit pointy, and the larger areas are more flat, but not much, it's hard to tell!


Those bumps are very suspicious. Mine didnt have those. I would keep doing what youre doing and leave them quarantined while you observe them. See if it gets worse or better and go from there. If it gets worse you should try to figure out what it is so you will know whether it is a potential risk to others


----------



## Amagaeru (May 6, 2015)

Joe Leer said:


> A better picture:IMG-20191024-211137


Were you able to figure out what it was and how to treat it? Did the frog survive?


----------

